# Pcb



## king george (May 2, 2015)

On the way down going to stay a week, will give daily report.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 3, 2015)

Good luck. Headed down Wednesday myself.


----------



## caughtinarut (May 3, 2015)

the weather should be nice


----------



## fish hawk (May 4, 2015)

Headed down to Seagrove Beach on Thursday,will be there till the 16th


----------



## blood on the ground (May 4, 2015)

Rub it in fellas!


----------



## thedudeabides (May 4, 2015)

I'm heading down Friday. Anybody wanna do some kayak fishing for kings?


----------



## fish hawk (May 5, 2015)

King George must a fell in the ocean
How long you gonna be down dude?


----------



## thedudeabides (May 5, 2015)

Fish Hawk I will be down there all day Friday and Saturday


----------



## king george (May 5, 2015)

picked off a few Spanish, kings came in when we were leaving. Will head out tomorrow for the day.  Gotcha lures for Spanish and cigs for kings, if u get a live LY they'll work too. Good luck be safe on the way down


----------



## fish hawk (May 5, 2015)

thedudeabides said:


> Fish Hawk I will be down there all day Friday and Saturday



I still haven't decided if I'm taking the yak but will have to make my mind up quick.Where yall launching at?


----------



## fish hawk (May 5, 2015)

Nice Spanish king George.Did you see any pompano coming over the rail?


----------



## king george (May 6, 2015)

They caught a few Pomona last week, but they have been smokin' the kings in the yaks. There were 3 yaks Mon. morning I think they limited out, so come on brother bring it. All out in front of the pier.


----------



## fish hawk (May 6, 2015)

king george said:


> They caught a few Pomona last week, but they have been smokin' the kings in the yaks. There were 3 yaks Mon. morning I think they limited out, so come on brother bring it. All out in front of the pier.



Thanks.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I still haven't decided if I'm taking the yak but will have to make my mind up quick.Where yall launching at?



Well I can't go anymore. Had some moron pull out in front of me yesterday on the way home from work so my car is all messed up now


----------



## king george (May 6, 2015)

My son had a blast!


----------



## fish hawk (May 6, 2015)

Way to get it done.What did yall catch them on?And was this a morning bite?


----------



## king george (May 6, 2015)

Gotcha lures n bubble rigs they bit till the sun got straight up.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 6, 2015)

Seeing any tarpon?  I saw one pod last weekend, had left all my tarpon tackle in GA, going down weekend after next to run the beaches.  A guide was telling me this past saturday that the tarpon made a big push in the area right after tax day, showed up early this year...another buddy was telling me he saw more tarpon than cobia this year.


----------



## fish hawk (May 7, 2015)

thedudeabides said:


> Well I can't go anymore. Had some moron pull out in front of me yesterday on the way home from work so my car is all messed up now



That sux dude.


----------



## king george (May 7, 2015)

Yes, a pod came through bout 7am headed east and came back through bout 9:30. I say came back through, they came from the east anyway. But yes they are here.


----------



## king george (May 10, 2015)

This was our last day catch, sure did hate to leave.But we sure did have a blast while we were there!


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 10, 2015)

Had fun this trip. Much slower than it should have been for this time of year. Full moon and a north wind doesn't do any favors. Spent more of my time on the kings and caught a few. I did well one morning on the spanish. Highlight was hooking up to a nice tarpon Saturday morning. I decided to break him off after a good jump. I didn't want to be fighting him all morning.


----------



## king george (May 11, 2015)

I heard that,we did pretty good on the Spanish but they were very very picky about what they were going to hit.My brother moved down there while we were there so  I have a place to stay, I will be making many more trips this summer than usual!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 11, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Had fun this trip. Much slower than it should have been for this time of year. Full moon and a north wind doesn't do any favors. Spent more of my time on the kings and caught a few. I did well one morning on the spanish. Highlight was hooking up to a nice tarpon Saturday morning. I decided to break him off after a good jump. I didn't want to be fighting him all morning.



Man, breaking off tarpon to fish for mackerel?  That just ain't right.  I have a good friend in PCB who happens to be an a fishing fanatic and a psychologist, his office is on Thomas Drive, I can get you an appointment with him next time you are down there....he should be able to cure you.


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 11, 2015)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Man, breaking off tarpon to fish for mackerel?  That just ain't right.  I have a good friend in PCB who happens to be an a fishing fanatic and a psychologist, his office is on Thomas Drive, I can get you an appointment with him next time you are down there....he should be able to cure you.



LOL

It was a big fish and I had about .0001 chance of getting him back. He had already smoked about 3/4 of my spool off my 302. I truly believe it would have spooled me in another 30 seconds.


----------



## KKrueger (May 11, 2015)

Headed down in the morning. About to load the kayak. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 12, 2015)

KKrueger said:


> Headed down in the morning. About to load the kayak. Thanks for the reports.



I need someone to take a few baits out. Whata ya charge?


----------

